# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > L >  is anyone here belongs to mtdna haplogroup L2a1c?

## citizen of the world

Hi EVERYONE, I do a dna test with britainsdna and my MTDNA haplogroup is L2A1C I contacted the company and they said that this haplogroup is prevalent in west Africa ( my y-dna and mtdna not ready yet because both haplogroups are rare in their database),just i want know with which ethnic group or tribe the L2A1C subclade is related any help is most welcome.I also wonder if there's other people in this forum who belongs to this haplogroup

----------


## RobertColumbia

I tried to search for other users by haplogroup but found that there isn't an obvious way to do that!

Here's some information on mtDNA L2 and subclades that you can start with. It looks like L2a1c isn't specific enough to identify a tribe, but is clearly African. There is a subclade (L2a1c1) that may be specific to North Africa - were you tested for that?

MtDNA, in general, has been spread out too much over time and is too slow to mutate to serve as a reasonably reliable indication of ethnicity. Y-DNA haplogroups show much greater correlations with languages and ethnic groups.

----------


## citizen of the world

Thank you, I tested with britainsdna (chromo2 complete) they said that 5% of tunisian carried my mtdna (my YDNA and MTDNA reports are not yet ready because both haplogroups are rare in their database as they said )

----------


## oriental

Historically, a lot of Khwarisms (Persians) were sold as slaves by the Mongols to the Middle East and Egypt and many became slave warriors. Those warriors may have taken African wives. Look at Libya Qaddafi let in a lot of Sub Sahara Africans into Libya and there is bound to be mixing.

----------


## RobertColumbia

> Thank you, I tested with britainsdna (chromo2 complete) they said that 5% of tunisian carried my mtdna (my YDNA and MTDNA reports are not yet ready because both haplogroups are rare in their database as they said )


You're welcome.

Your Y-haplogroup is R1a1, or R-M512 in the current ISOGG format. This is generally considered to be an Indo-European marker, and is somewhat common in Turkey and Iran but rare in Africa. Do you know anything about your paternal ancestors?

----------


## citizen of the world

I am from a mixed family with a great Sub saharan contribution therefore mtDNA L2A1C not a surprise for me.

----------


## citizen of the world

according to my family tradition my paternal lineage is of Arab origin but I began to researching on my old family papers to check this version

----------


## citizen of the world

firstly i tested with FTDNA only for paternal line(37 markers+ BIG Y) and I am assigned now as R1A1-YP1272 but I wanted to check my results with another company and I chose britainsdna but the result was the same: R1a1-M448

----------


## RobertColumbia

> according to my family tradition my paternal lineage is of Arab origin but I began to researching on my old family papers to check this version


R1a1 fits in with with an Arab or Islamic origin much better than it does an African one. R1a1 is much more common in the Middle East than it is in Africa. Your paternal ancestors could have been Kurds or Persians (Indo-Europeans) who integrated themselves into Arab culture, perhaps upon conversion to Islam.

----------

